# 10w-60 OIL ?????



## DINANISR3 (Aug 16, 2002)

ok.. so i went to BMW dealer and asked for 10w-60 oil.. it was like 8-10 bucks a bottle... I went to all the auto stores around.. like kragen and autozone.. but they dont have 10w-60.. they only have straight 60.. so i was wondering is there anywhere else you can buy 10w-60 motor oil?? :dunno:  i know the car needs good oil.. but it costs like 3 times more than reg syn.. oil..


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

no


----------



## Randy Forbes (Apr 1, 2002)

Dealer is the only source for Castrol 10w/60.
I've been paying just under $9.00 a liter for it, some have reported paying as much as $13.00 a bottle.

Swallow hard, and pay the man...


----------



## DINANISR3 (Aug 16, 2002)

thanks for your input guys... as for the oil :banghead: i guess theres no other choice.. thats what i thought too because they guy at autozone told me that 10w/60 doesnt exist..


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

Only place in the US to get the oil is the dealer. I think Porsche dealers also carry it, but you think BMW prices are high. 

MSRP is $8.95 per liter, and many dealers give some discount for BMW CCA membership. The two dealers I tend to use, one gives 25% discount, but marks things up. The other gives like a 14% discount, but from MSRP.

So I pay about $7.60 a liter.


----------



## CzTom (May 25, 2002)

Both Long Beach and Crevier offer 10% discounts to BMW CCA members, which gets you down to ~ $8/qt (Long Beach is a couple pennies cheaper). Shelly does the CCA discount, but not on oil.
Welcome to the $60 DIY oil + filter change!:thumbdwn:


----------

